# Coppertone Jaguar



## Tim s (Jan 18, 2021)

I just finished putting on new Schwinn West Wind tires and detailing the bike. I know it should have a front rack and headlight but I did not want the rack denting the tank and I don’t have a headlight. The bike rides nicely with the 2 speed kickback hub. The rims wobble a bit and I don’t know if truing would help much. Tim


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 18, 2021)

Love the 2 speed, nice bike a color I do not have. I would dent the tank as well haha. Good luck


----------



## westwildcats (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks great.


----------



## Tim s (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks all, the  bike is a 64 and the coppertone color is one of my favorite Schwinn colors. Here is another coppertone the Corvette 2 Tim


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 19, 2021)

Very nice looking!


----------



## AndyA (Jan 23, 2021)

Tim s said:


> The rims wobble a bit and I don’t know if truing would help much.



Unless they're wobbling because the cones* are way too loose, truing is the thing. 





* if it's the cones, do it now!


----------

